# Do you cut the hairs between the eyes?



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my first malt. She is 6 months old and a live wire I was wondering if you guys cut the hairs beween the eyes. I know what look I am wanting and I have tried to stdy photos of the pups with the style I am going for, but I just cant tell if those littel hairs are cut. I also ask because I am growing her coat out and when I took her to the groomers I told them do not cut any on her head or face. They looked at me like I was crazy and asked if I was sure about inbetween the eyes. they then asked my hubby if he was sure when he went to pick her up. 
I am at a loss. Those hairs drive me crazy but I am thinking it will be easier to let them grow out, am I wrong? What do you guys do? 
The look I am going for is something like daisy, cosy, abbie oh I could go on and on. these are just a few close to my babies age.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, i don't cut the hair between the eyes. Excessive tear staining would really be the only reason why I would 'consider' cutting that hair but groomers always seem to want to do it regardless. The 'look' it seems you are going for are ones with a topknot, so again, say no to the between the eyes shaving. 

When I got my first maltese, lucy, my vet office kept shaving between her eyes and the top of her muzzle. It was _murder_ trying to regrow that hair (I called it the Eyebrows of Evil look) Now I have NO SHAVING warnings all over my file at the vet, LOL.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Exactly! We would be so much farther along if her 1st grooming experience was not like you said. They cut brows and also did the shave thing when she was just supposed to have a bath and nail trim. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I do not cut those little hairs, I let them grow out. I let them grow because I believe that once they are long, they won't bother the eyes any more, whereas when they are trimmed, they will constantly grow and keep poking the eyes. That's my opinion, I could be wrong, but so far it seems to work okay for us. I have recently given Chloe a puppy cut myself...it looks _awful_, but she can see, the yorkie can't chew on her top-knot anymore (since it's gone), and I still left those hairs long!

It broke my heart to cut her hair all off, but I think she's happier now that Xander isn't pulling her around by her hair.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're wanting your baby to have a topknot, you won't want to cut any of the hair around their eye area.

I had London's topknot cut off some time ago, and since I keep her beard & head shorter, the hair between the eyes has to be trimmed along with it.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

If you want to grow a top knot, then don't cut the hairs between the eyes. But, it's important that the 
little hairs don't get in their eyes. I found this out the hard way. 
Harry developed corneal ulcers last year from the little hairs rubbing
on his eyes. The doctor said that he could lose his sight as a result of these 
ulcers if they didn't heal properly. Fortunately for us, they did heal properly
(we had to administer eye meds 4 times a day for weeks). 
Since I don't plan on letting Harry or Teddy's hair grow long enough to form
a top knot, I am very careful to keep these hairs trimmed.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always cut the hair between the eyes and at the inner corners. I find it causes less
irritation and cause for staining. Yes, I do trim it every couple weeks, but it's not
that difficult once you get used to doing it.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't cut the hair between the eyes on either of my girls for the reasons mentioned by other. It can be a pain to grow them out, but definitely worth it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I also don't cut between the eyes. If they are cut, they tend to jab into the eyes when it starts growing back in my experience. If you let it grow out, it will get heavy enough to lay down and then it's less of an issue. I specifically said not to cut between Jazz's eyes last time and of course they did. I don't go to that groomer anymore. Do more groomers fill their ears with cotton so they don't have to listen to instruction or what?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There is a little hair in the inner corner of the eyes that can cause irritation. You can barely see it, I pluck those. I use ky jelly to keep the hair out of their eyes. Water soluable and works great. 

Tina


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 5 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699846


> I always cut the hair between the eyes and at the inner corners. I find it causes less
> irritation and cause for staining. Yes, I do trim it every couple weeks, but it's not
> that difficult once you get used to doing it.[/B]


I do too. Ever since I saw you post that you do it as well. I think you even mentioned something about it setting off the mustache nicely. I figured if it's what Cosy has, then mine will too! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 5 2009, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699909


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 5 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699846





> I always cut the hair between the eyes and at the inner corners. I find it causes less
> irritation and cause for staining. Yes, I do trim it every couple weeks, but it's not
> that difficult once you get used to doing it.[/B]


I do too. Ever since I saw you post that you do it as well. I think you even mentioned something about it setting off the mustache nicely. I figured if it's what Cosy has, then mine will too! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

That was my next question,What can I use help the little hairs stay in place if I do let it grow. I will try a bit of the jelly. Thanks for all the great advice so far. I think all your babies are beautiful!

I never thought about the hairs actually doing damage though. Thanks for that warning. I know we dont want to go down that road!


----------

